# Hgh lump :S



## trio (Sep 12, 2011)

Hi all,

basically I've been using HGH for recovery from a knee tendon injury. 2IU a day. I've been using for 2 week without problem but yesterday I jabbed and woke up with a lump the size of a 1p coin, kind or raised like a blister. I jabbed today on other side of stomach and all is fine. Should I be worried? What shall I do?


----------



## trio (Sep 12, 2011)

bump, please


----------



## davesays (Aug 9, 2012)

It should go away.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

trio said:


> Hi all,
> 
> basically I've been using HGH for recovery from a knee tendon injury. 2IU a day. I've been using for 2 week without problem but yesterday I jabbed and woke up with a lump the size of a 1p coin, kind or raised like a blister. I jabbed today on other side of stomach and all is fine. Should I be worried? What shall I do?


Perfectly normal mate, will go within a few days.

I got these at the start but since I reduced the amount of bac water that I mixed with the Gh I found the lumps to be tiny or not there at all.


----------



## trio (Sep 12, 2011)

Are you sure its this normal ? I cant understand what im doing wrong, check out the pic


----------



## trio (Sep 12, 2011)

There itchy as **** for one day, then day after the colour starts to fade alittle.



Chelsea said:


> Perfectly normal mate, will go within a few days.
> 
> I got these at the start but since I reduced the amount of bac water that I mixed with the Gh I found the lumps to be tiny or not there at all.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

trio said:


> Are you sure its this normal ? I cant understand what im doing wrong, check out the pic
> 
> View attachment 149082


Hmmm they are a hell of a lot more red then mine were, mine was just slight swelling and a little redness.

Have you been itching them a lot? This can aggravate it further kinda like a mosquito bite.

How much bac water you mixing your GH with mate?


----------



## trio (Sep 12, 2011)

No i aint been itching them at all, i just give them a once over with an alcohol wipe when they come up. Using a 1 cc U-100 syringe and drawing 80units into the syringe of IV water. then 20units = 2iu.



Chelsea said:


> Hmmm they are a hell of a lot more red then mine were, mine was just slight swelling and a little redness.
> 
> Have you been itching them a lot? This can aggravate it further kinda like a mosquito bite.
> 
> How much bac water you mixing your GH with mate?


----------



## KRH (Jun 30, 2012)

What brand of HGH is this?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

trio said:


> No i aint been itching them at all, i just give them a once over with an alcohol wipe when they come up. Using a 1 cc U-100 syringe and drawing 80units into the syringe of IV water. then 20units = 2iu.


Maybe use less Bac Water mate, I use 0.5ml and its significantly better.


----------



## SvenPowerH (Jul 20, 2009)

That's a bad reaction. Definitely not just a normal body reaction to HGH or Bac water.


----------



## trio (Sep 12, 2011)

Its hydratropin has the same top on them as these,





KRH said:


> What brand of HGH is this?


----------



## trio (Sep 12, 2011)

I try mix less water with my next vial i mix.



Chelsea said:


> Maybe use less Bac Water mate, I use 0.5ml and its significantly better.


What shall i do, discontinue use, i didnt have a reaction the first 8 uses..


----------



## KRH (Jun 30, 2012)

trio said:


> Its hydratropin has the same top on them as these,
> 
> View attachment 149088


Seems like a quality brands, not. Probably just 192AA and not 191AA, I'd stop using that crap if I was you mate.


----------



## trio (Sep 12, 2011)

KRH said:


> Seems like a quality brands, not. Probably just 192AA and not 191AA, I'd stop using that crap if I was you mate.


I was going to pick up some Omnitrope tonight... see how using that goes... more expensive but rather that than a big red blotches that itch like hell for a day. Dont wanna get fakes tho as contain insulin i read recently on here


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

trio said:


> I try mix less water with my next vial i mix.
> 
> What shall i do, discontinue use, i didnt have a reaction the first 8 uses..


Definitely less bac water mate.

You got pics of the actual vials you're using and the box etc?


----------



## KRH (Jun 30, 2012)

trio said:


> I was going to pick up some Omnitrope tonight... see how using that goes... more expensive but rather that than a big red blotches that itch like hell for a day. Dont wanna get fakes tho as contain insulin i read recently on here


Omnitrope is like Norditropin, highly faked!

Go with a brand like Genotropin, it's pharma grade and harder for counterfeiters to fake.


----------



## SvenPowerH (Jul 20, 2009)

trio said:


> Its hydratropin has the same top on them as these,
> 
> View attachment 149088


That guy Sino-Hgh is notorious for selling low quality fakes all around the net. He was banned from several places but keeps coming back.


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

trio said:


> Its hydratropin has the same top on them as these,
> 
> View attachment 149088


Hydratropin, or hygetropin?

Were these verified on any website with security code, can you post up a photo of the packaging?


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

trio said:


> Are you sure its this normal ? I cant understand what im doing wrong, check out the pic
> 
> View attachment 149082


I had this exact reaction from original hyge. Would happen every time I jabbed sub q. Regardless of how much bac water (hospira) used.

They were like itchy bee stings and would last 3-5 days itching like mad and a hard lump.

Anyway was advised, on here, to jab IM And it's completely gone! No problems at all now!

Jab IM!!


----------



## trio (Sep 12, 2011)

Here in the packaging..



Jas said:


> Hydratropin, or hygetropin?
> 
> Were these verified on any website with security code, can you post up a photo of the packaging?


----------



## trio (Sep 12, 2011)

Exatly the same mate, i just read that injecting into the muscle takes longer to take effect?

I'll jab in my shoulder in the morning and see how that goes 



shadow4509 said:


> I had this exact reaction from original hyge. Would happen every time I jabbed sub q. Regardless of how much bac water (hospira) used.
> 
> They were like itchy bee stings and would last 3-5 days itching like mad and a hard lump.
> 
> ...


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

trio said:


> Exatly the same mate, i just read that injecting into the muscle takes longer to take effect?
> 
> I'll jab in my shoulder in the morning and see how that goes


I think clinic studies say there is pretty much no difference


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

shadow4509 said:


> I had this exact reaction from original hyge. Would happen every time I jabbed sub q. Regardless of how much bac water (hospira) used.
> 
> They were like itchy bee stings and would last 3-5 days itching like mad and a hard lump.
> 
> ...


Is he jabbing on the wrong place?

Where on the body should he jab mate, thanks for your help with this.


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> Definitely less bac water mate.
> 
> You got pics of the actual vials you're using and the box etc?


Picture added Chelsea, what do you think, are these good to go?


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

Jas said:


> Is he jabbing on the wrong place?
> 
> Where on the body should he jab mate, thanks for your help with this.


Not at all. It just seems some people have this reaction sub q.

I've been using peptides for ages, mod Grf and ipam, and not had this reaction. Started using GH sub q and then it started. Now when I use mod Grf I also have it but not with the ipam.

Now just have 2x 3iu gh IM throughout the day and 200mcg ipam before bed sub q and all is good.


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

trio said:


> Exatly the same mate, i just read that injecting into the muscle takes longer to take effect?
> 
> I'll jab in my shoulder in the morning and see how that goes


Is the lump the only side affect your feeling? Nothing else on these?

Keep us posted how it goes


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

shadow4509 said:


> Not at all. It just seems some people have this reaction sub q.
> 
> I've been using peptides for ages, mod Grf and ipam, and not had this reaction. Started using GH sub q and then it started. Now when I use mod Grf I also have it but not with the ipam.
> 
> Now just have 2x 3iu gh IM throughout the day and 200mcg ipam before bed sub q and all is good.


You posted above you have had this reaction before or you don't anymore now?

Sorry for any confusion, thanks


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

Jas said:


> You posted above you have had this reaction before or you don't anymore now?
> 
> Sorry for any confusion, thanks


I never had this reaction before with just peptides. I started the GH and around 2 weeks after the itchy lumps started. Switched to IM jab and it's gone. Mod Grf sub q now causes itchy lumps too but the ipam doesn't


----------



## KRH (Jun 30, 2012)

shadow4509 said:


> I had this exact reaction from original hyge. Would happen every time I jabbed sub q. Regardless of how much bac water (hospira) used.
> 
> They were like itchy bee stings and would last 3-5 days itching like mad and a hard lump.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry mate but shouldn't this make you think that if it's not the BAC water there must be a reason why you are having a bad reaction to these? No real rHGH should ever give you such a reaction. When I pin pharma grade rHGH I've never ever had any sort of itchy lumps.

Maybe pinning IM fixes the problem but who knows what else it might be causing that you can't physically see?


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

KRH said:


> I'm sorry mate but shouldn't this make you think that if it's not the BAC water there must be a reason why you are having a bad reaction to these? No real rHGH should ever give you such a reaction. When I pin pharma grade rHGH I've never ever had any sort of itchy lumps.
> 
> Maybe pinning IM fixes the problem but who knows what else it might be causing that you can't physically see?


It's not the bac water because it happens with any bac or sterile water.

It's a common thing with HGH after reading through various forums


----------



## KRH (Jun 30, 2012)

shadow4509 said:


> It's not the bac water because it happens with any bac or sterile water.
> 
> It's a common thing with HGH after reading through various forums


But I've never had such a reaction with pharma rHGH.

I did have the reaction with .cn Hyges though and needless to say I stopped using it as no quality rHGH should give you this reaction.


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

KRH said:


> But I've never had such a reaction with pharma rHGH.
> 
> I did have the reaction with .cn Hyges though and needless to say I stopped using it as no quality rHGH should give you this reaction.


It's not pharma though, also it's person specific. My friend borrowed 100iu and hasn't had any problems.

It's the individual person reaction not the hyge


----------



## KRH (Jun 30, 2012)

shadow4509 said:


> It's not pharma though, also it's person specific. My friend borrowed 100iu and hasn't had any problems.
> 
> It's the individual person reaction not the hyge


All I'm saying is that it seems weird how you only get that reaction from a generic and that it seems to be a common reaction with the original Hyges.

If it was an individual reaction why would one brand of rHGH cause it and another not? That can only tell you it's something to do with the quality of the rHGH.


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

KRH said:


> All I'm saying is that it seems weird how you only get that reaction from a generic and that it seems to be a common reaction with the original Hyges.
> 
> If it was an individual reaction why would one brand of rHGH cause it and another not? That can only tell you it's something to do with the quality of the rHGH.


Not really cause it's happening with my mod Grf too but not my ipam


----------



## KRH (Jun 30, 2012)

shadow4509 said:


> Not really cause it's happening with my mod Grf too but not my ipam


Yeah but that's totally different to rHGH.

Either way if you want to take the risk of injecting something despite several warnings from your body then that's your choice, but I'd rather not.


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

KRH said:


> Yeah but that's totally different to rHGH.
> 
> Either way if you want to take the risk of injecting something despite several warnings from your body then that's your choice, but I'd rather not.


It's totally different but that exact same reaction. The fact it doesn't happen with my ipam or hcg confirms it's not my bac water.

I appreciate what you are saying but the IM jabs are causing no issues and I'm now at 14 stone and 12% body fat so I'm happy


----------



## trio (Sep 12, 2011)

Last couple of days/since these started I've had bad bowels and the sh*ts. Just thought It was a bad curry i eat. The first day one arrived I was ill. Sweats, bad head. Presumed it was 24hr bug or body fighting bit of food poisoning... So I'm good to go wiv that box I've got? I'll try jab IM


----------



## KRH (Jun 30, 2012)

shadow4509 said:


> It's totally different but that exact same reaction. The fact it doesn't happen with my ipam or hcg confirms it's not my bac water.
> 
> I appreciate what you are saying but the IM jabs are causing no issues and I'm now at 14 stone and 12% body fat so I'm happy


Fair enough mate, maybe I'm overcautious but I'd rather be safe than sorry.


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

KRH said:


> Fair enough mate, maybe I'm overcautious but I'd rather be safe than sorry.


Where's the fun in that


----------

